# Deacons Training Log



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

2/23/2021

today we met a disk dog trainer/competitor. He mentioned wanting to "get to texas".. I guess that means for nationals??? or otherwise, a big competition. He is apart of this club Kansas City Disc Dogs which I will be looking into more!!! Anyways, He had a border collie and an Australian shepherd. Both really pretty dogs. I didn't see them in action, but they were probably pretty talented. Since he was a dog trainer, I figured now or never... I asked if we could walk past him and his dogs a few times.. and OH MY GOSH.. who took my dog and replaced him with a WELL BEHAVED ONE?!?!









20210223_160704_1.mp4







drive.google.com





We went to an open field and played fetch for awhile, too.. Probably what lead to such good behavior! he was worn out.. We also did some tricks, of course.









20210223_153714_1.mp4







drive.google.com





Until next time..


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Today I geared up..









First step was petsmart, right down the road. Deacon ripped his tennis balls apart. He was SUPER good, ignored other dogs, didn't try and get his muzzle off, took treats, auto sits.. etc. Very proud of him in the store. 












Once we picked up two new tennis balls, we headed off to the park... He thought we where just playing, I was practicing emergency stops, and recall. 










All in all, just a fun day. To the field/park and back is one mile. His loose leash heel was really off today. by the end, I had that feeling of when you've spent too long with family and you where just done. I was "just done" with him, and our walk. I asked for a tight heel, and after I got that, I decided to just let him take the lead on the walk, as long as he wasn't pulling, so I could just chill and not worry about my dog being perfect all the time.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Break day 

bonus photo


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

to be honest, I havent worked with deacon since my last post.. I've been unmotivated

today, we went over all the novice tricks to record them later, played fetch, walked past several dogs, and worked on engagement


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Ava. said:


> 2/23/2021
> 
> today we met a disk dog trainer/competitor. He mentioned wanting to "get to texas".. I guess that means for nationals??? or otherwise, a big competition. He is apart of this club Kansas City Disc Dogs which I will be looking into more!!! Anyways, He had a border collie and an Australian shepherd. Both really pretty dogs. I didn't see them in action, but they were probably pretty talented. Since he was a dog trainer, I figured now or never... I asked if we could walk past him and his dogs a few times.. and OH MY GOSH.. who took my dog and replaced him with a WELL BEHAVED ONE?!?!


Remember this?

I'm seeing them compete today!!


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

I might be getting a puppy this year.

So this would become deacon, and puppies log.

but it won't be a poodle, sadly. Carolina dog


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

You'll have your poodle when the time is right . How did you choose the Carolina dog?


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Wonderful breeder offered me a puppy. They're one of my friends. @AluePoodles knows them! Sage


----------



## AluePoodles (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh yey!!! I love Sage, we've been friends for a few years now and they have lovely dogs and definitely have your back through your journey with this new dog. 

Huge congrats![emoji3059]

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------

